# Alligator skull



## bedge7767 (Jun 15, 2017)

Does anyone know someone who could clean a skull with beatles for me? I'm in Elbert county prefer someone close.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 15, 2017)

No, but it's not that hard to do with a pressure washer and simmering water.  Just simmer a few minutes at a time pressure washing in between then soak in peroxide.  It will fall apart if you boil it too long.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 16, 2017)

I wouldn't do the beetles. If any survive and get in your house they will ruin other mounts. Dermestid beetles are bad news for mounts. Especially anything with feathers. I've got 30+ duck mounts and somehow got varied carpet beetles in my house. They destroyed a bufflehead mount and were on nearly every duck I had. It took several weeks of rotating them through my freezer to kill them. Boil and pressure wash it like mr Charley said


----------



## bedge7767 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks guys. Think I'm going to do it myself.


----------



## Bigtimber (Jun 17, 2017)

I did one last year....I cut as much hide and meat as I could off with knife...I think I actually removed bottom jaw from head before it went into pot. 

Then in a big pot boiled skull in water... little borax and dawn. Just can't boil it long....like very little. Gator bone will get mushy QUICK. 

After that pressure washer is a must. Couldn't imagine doing it without one. After you get ALL the meat off...nasal passages and meat inside jaw bone ( I would say this part would be near impossible to do right without a pressure washer)..

..Bleach it with Sally's beauty salon peroxide. ( I think it is 30 percent...woman there will know what you want likely....they did in my case ) Mine came out real good. 

Only real trick really is not leaving it in boil too long...just long enough to slightly loosen hide and meat. You can always boil it some more if it ain't coming off with pressure washer right....but if boil it too long you will  turn the bones into mush.....ruin everything.


----------



## ben300win (Jun 27, 2017)

Kim Talley of Kim's taxidermy did mine. She's in Cleveland.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 28, 2017)

I wouldn't boil a skull anymore, not hard to over do it.

Chlorine bleach will damage bone and antlers.  The damage might not even show up for a while.  Don't use chorine unless it is really diluted.  You should soak the skull for a couple days totally immersed in clean water IF you do...But don't.

Dig a shallow hole that barely covers skull,.  Cover skull and hole with potting soil and not red GA clay. Leave an inch of skull top showing.  Cover it with a chain link fence and weight it down to keep critters out.

A couple weeks to a month this time of year and it will be meatfree.

Used 50/50 hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle and sun to bring out the white.  

Good luck.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Jun 28, 2017)

best way I have found is to take a fine mesh dive bag put the bag in a pond the miners will eat it clean in a month or so take out wash off with the house and small brush. I do a couple every year. the bag also keeps all the little teeth that fall out


----------



## bedge7767 (Jun 30, 2017)

ben300win said:


> Kim Talley of Kim's taxidermy did mine. She's in Cleveland.



What does she charge?


----------



## Steve762us (Jul 3, 2017)

How about setting it next to an ant hill--anyone try that?


----------



## GTHunter (Jul 3, 2017)

Ross Weaver of White Stag Skulls did a great job on mine for a great price. He is located in Dallas, GA. http://whitestagskulls.weebly.com/


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Jul 4, 2017)

White Stag Skulls Does the best of any. You could probably ship the skull on dry ice to him he uses beetles and soaks for several weeks to get all the oil out of the skull. I would not trust anyone else.


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 5, 2017)

White Stag Skulls did mine as well. It turned out awesome.  I saw on facebook that he is moving to Macon.  Check him out on facebook.


----------



## mcseals (Jul 5, 2017)

I picked up a head from ross last week. he is moving and not taking any more heads i sure hope he opens back up after the move it will be worth the drive. he does great job and dont think you have to worry about beetles being left behind


----------



## Tomturkey (Aug 26, 2017)

*Dermastid   Beetles*

Dale McZilkey with southern Skull Cleaning in Augusta does a good job.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks like white stag skulls is out.  Too bad because he was in my neck of the woods.

Any other taxidermists that use beetles in the GA area?


----------



## Possum (Sep 6, 2017)

Brent at Carters Creek taxidermy in Elberton will be doing mine. Not sure if he uses beetles but he does good work.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 6, 2017)

Check Crane's in Acworth.  I know they mount gator heads with the skin and all but we did not ask about cleaned skulls.


----------

